# (مشد الجسم الرااائع) وعن تجربه ( لا مثيل له ).. بأرخص الأسعار



## فوفا55 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشد الجسم الرااائع) وعن تجربه ( لا مثيل له ).. بأرخص الأسعار .. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


( بضاعتي الجديده كثير تشوفون زيها ..... بس أنا كالعاده أسعااااري غيييييييييييير )
وغير كذا البضاعه صناعه سوريه وممتازه 100% 
لااااا وعليها ضمان بعد .... يعني إذا وصلتك البضاعه فيها أي شي على طول نستبدلها لك ..


الصيفيه عالأبواب والزواجات تكثر وكل وحده تحب تكون أحلى وحده ..
بس في مشكله .... تحسين أن الترهلات تخرب شكل فستانك ويروح كل تعبك سدى ..


عندي الحل .. 


مشد الجسم الرااائع) وعن تجربه ( لا مثيل له ) ..
البسي على كيييف كيفك ولا تشيلي هم الكرش والترهلات اللي تخرب كشختك ..
باااي للترهلات اللي تخرب شكلك .. واستمتعي بشكلك الجديد ..
ينحت لك جسمك نحت ..
لاااااا وأحسن من كذا مايبين تحت الملابس يعني البسي اللي تبين ولاااا تشيلين هم ..
طبعاً المشد من تحت الصدر إلى فوق الركبه .. يعني يغطي كل الأماكن اللي يبيلها شغل ..
ومو بس كذا لاااااا ..... مع الأستمرار عليها يخف الكرش .... والخصر يصير وااااااو
وبكذا تصيرين كشخه في المناسبات و تنحفين بنفس الوقت وتصيرين روووعه بكل حالاتك 


وهذي الصور بين ايديكم ...*




















*الألوان المتوفره / أسود _ أبيض _ بيج (على لون البشره)
المقاسات المتوفره / L _ XL _ XXL 


وطبعا ً الأسعار كالتالي ......
السعر مفرق / 50 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ


الطلب عن طريق الموضوع 
أو الرسائل الخاصه 
أو الأتصال على الأرقام التاليه ..


للرجال (0594255701)
للنساء (0594275660)


داخل الرياض (سلم واستلم )
خارج الرياض الشحن عن طريق زاجل أو أي شركه اخرى ..
__________________ *


----------

